# Using water change water to water house plants?



## shub (Nov 17, 2008)

I have 32 house plants and want to know if it is ok to use the water that is being taken out of the tank each week to water them. I only add prime to it.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Your plants will *love* it!!

I do that all the time....no problems yet and it's a good cheap way to fertilize your plants plus you're recycling your waste water! :thumb:


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

If you add aquarium salt to your water it may not be as good an idea but unless you keep mollies, or brackish fish, you probably don't need aquarium salt unless your are medicating with it.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I used to run a hose out the window when I drained tanks... and the grass under those windows FLURISHED!!! I now run a long hose to the garden and utilize almost all of my tank's "waste" water... it's the only way I've been able to grow anything organic.


----------



## rainbow (Jul 20, 2007)

Sure. If you read the labels of most house plant fertilizers you will find that fish emulsion is one of the prime ingredients.


----------



## shub (Nov 17, 2008)

but what about the salt I use


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

If you are putting salt in your water then no. I thought you only added prime? BTW, why are you adding salt?


----------



## shub (Nov 17, 2008)

I thought that I needed to add it every water change.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

shub said:


> I thought that I needed to add it every water change.


What specifically led you to think you needed to add salt? Are your water parameters such that you need a buffer?


----------



## shub (Nov 17, 2008)

I swear I read somewhere on this forum to add it when water changing. And I thought it would make my fish less stressed.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

I just use tap water in my tanks and wish I could use waste water for my yard, but my tanks are in the basement and pumping the water out to the yard would make my water changes take a lot longer.


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

i use my tank water to water all my plants. but i only keep full fresh these days. even my brackinsh tanks have been acclimated to full fresh.
the plants absolutely love the water from the tanks


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

some people put Aquarium salt in the water because it gives their fish trace elements and electrolytes. My local fishstore adds one teaspoon of aquarium salt to all of their tanks for that reason. I added salt because one of my fish had tiny shred on his fin, so it'd help heal him up.


----------

